# need appproval



## lulu301 (Feb 27, 2009)

field berry recipe

4 pounds mix berries
2 1/4 pounds sugar
1 tsp of acid blend
1/2 tsp of pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp tannin
7 1/2 pints water
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 crushed campden tablet
wine yeast


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2009)

Dont worry about how much sugar to add as what is more important is keeping a decent gravity. Dont go above 1.090. 1.085 is the best for fruit wines IMO!!!!! Looks like a decent recipe tough. As far as yeast goes, a good fruit yeats would be Red Star Pasteur Red or Lalvin 71B-1122.


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 28, 2009)

wade took the words out of my mouth, I have found that the amount of sugar in a written recipe to be more of a suggestion, or even an acknowledgment that you in fact need to add sugar. lol 

Also the pectic is usually used 1/2 -1 tsp per gallon, so you may want to use a little more. but the best bet is to freeze them for a day first (if not already frozen)

How many gallons are you attempting to make?


----------



## lulu301 (Feb 28, 2009)

im making only 1 gallon batches for now. wana find the good ones first the 5 gallons. im making mango and a fieldberry one.


----------



## lulu301 (Feb 28, 2009)

am i putting the whole yeast package in or how much should i put ???


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2009)

If you have another batch you want to start at the same time or within the next few days then by all means split the sachet amongst the 2 otherwise use it all.


----------

